# Australian Shepherds?



## Idahodreamer (Sep 19, 2009)

Well, we had to put down our german shepherd/chow/rott mix last fall, due to his hips giving out on him. We had had him for close to twelve years--- he was amazing dog--- good with kids, never bit *unless the person seriously deserved it, for example, this drunk guy stopping by our house and yelling at us.....* Just an all around amazing mutt. 
My mom wants to get a larger dog while I do not. I am a small person so handling big dogs is hard for me. I also want to show and breed in the future, so I've been going through dog breeds (researching) for the past year. 
I am trying to find something that will be good with my goats---- I would like something in the herding group. 
We have too many burrs here for shelties and collies (although someday I do want a sheltie) So I am considering Australian Shepherds. 
I know nothing of the breed except what I've watched on youtube and read online. 
I would like an inside outside dog, as my parents do not really like having dogs in the house. 
What do you Aussie owners have to say about your breed? 
thanks for your time!!!


----------



## Tinyhoovesontheheart (Mar 18, 2011)

Aussies have a bad coat for the burrs just like collies and shelties do. have you looked into a smooth coated collie?


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Aussie Cattle dogs have a good coat to help prevent burs from sticking but Aussie Shepherds will get full of them. Aussie cattle dogs are also from the herding group but are a bit smaller than Aussie Sheps.


----------



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

We have a Australian Shepherd, smaller blue meryl mix with German Shorthair Pointer. The Aussie mix has a silkier hair that dirt doesnt stick to and the GSP hair that burrs do not stick to. Aussies are dogs that I think are easily misunderstood as they are so intelligent and put that with a high energy hunting dog and Wow.. i had to go to a class to learn how to deal with her.. I had to constantly be giving problem solving toys to this dog as a puppy. I would put treats into an empty water bottle, screw the lid down tightly.. she figured this game out in no time at 4 months old by unscrewing cap. She was a handful that took hours of training and patience. Now she is the best dog we have ever had and is very in tune to our emotions. She knows what we expect and watches, waits for a command. 

So have you considered getting a mix breed dog? We got the best of both sides of those two breeds. I love her short hair.


----------



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

If you want a purebreed dog, smaller herding dog, with care free hair, I agree with freedomstarfarm. Australian Shepherds are great sensitive loving family dogs but sure have a lot of hair to keep up with unless you mix with a GSP like mine.


----------



## dobe627 (Oct 16, 2007)

I wouldn't recomend an aussie from what you said. I do agility and there are alot in that they do have alot of hair and can sometimes be snappy. They are high energy and intelligent so need to be busy. If you want a small dog and like the aussies look. Look into a "north american shepherd" formaly known as the mini australian shepherd. A similiar but short haired breed would be an austrailian cattle dog. Otherwise known as red or blue heelers. But I recommend a reputable breeder


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

I wanted one for the longest time, very pretty dogs but the coat (like others have said) would be bad for burrs. ACD's are awesome. A friend of mine has one and she's sweet but doesn't really have a job so she tries to herd people. Not always a good thing! But as long as she's busy with something she's awesome. 

I like both breeds, both are great! But for the coat issues I'd go with ACD's unless you want to brush it out everyday.


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

I've worked with Australian shepherds for years and just now got two of my own, very intelligent and very sweet. They do still have the long coat that burrs can get caught in. Heelers are good dogs, males tend to be hardheaded from what I've experienced, my boyfriend has one and he's smart but stubborn. Ever thought about a Corgi?


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

Oh and being small doesn't make a difference, lol. I'm 5'4" tops and 105 lbs. And I'm a dog trainer, get a choke chain (I swear it doesn't hurt the dog) and learn how to use it properly and you'll have no problems handling any dog. ;-)


----------



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

I have one of my own, and my dad currently has three. Grew up with them and I love the breed. Generally they are pretty high energy, but they can be very calm. Two of my dads are medium-energy dogs. Mine is super hyper. We say she has "crack fleas" in her brain eating away at it. She is super smart, very loyal and friendly and obedient. But she gets all worked up and excited sometimes and runs in little circles. If she is cooped up too long she drags her self around the living room by her front legs, circling the furniture. It is hilarious. We have burs here and she is FULL of them every time I bring her in for the night, but we have a "furminater" from Petsmart that takes them all out with about five minutes of brushing.

They need to be outside most of the time or be taken out for exercise every day or they will go insane. Mine really wants to chase the goats and will snap at them if you are not paying really good attention. She has never been snappy with people, and she can't get in with the goats (nor do I think she would actually harm them) but I would be afraid of an Aussie running a goat to death if they were out with them.

We also have an Australian Cattle Dog. Hair is much better, but he is more aggressive with other dogs and I think he WOULD hurt a goat if he caught one and was without people supervision. Very intense and from what I've read are part Dingo. As with the Shepherd he can't be locked up for any length of time or else he gets really bored. He will chew anything he can get his teeth on (my Shepherd doesn't chew).

I wouldn't trade either of my dogs for the world, but they definitely require a lot of time and a great deal of control and supervision so that your goats stay safe.


----------



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

Thankfully goats are not like sheep and dont need much herding. Ours come when we call them. A herding dog will become frustrated trying to herd in goats as they seem to disperse and seperate from each other. Sheep stay in a herd and dogs can easily 'round' them up. I would think that a well trained herd dog on sheep might get frustrated trying to herd goats. Someone mentioned Corgi. I think they are wonderful all around type dogs that would best fit your situation. The blue/red heelers are often a 'one' person dog and sometimes snippy. They are good dogs to the right owner who knows how to work with them but I have seen a lot of snippy, aggressive ones who don't get along well with other dogs.


----------



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

My goats hate to be herded. My neighbors have a border collie who used to get out and come over here. She would manage to bunch my goats into a knot all together from outside the fence. Then she would lay down and keep them like that somehow. They hated it, but for some reason she could make them do it. She was not inside with them and was not trained to herd so far as I know. She was trained in agility. She is a sweet dog and was clearly very proud of that accomplishment. I would go out and take her home. They have gotten much better at keeping their dogs in since then. But I don't think herding dogs are that good for goats.

Jan


----------



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

ha ha .. that's so funny about the border collie. They just have an instinct for herding and do it so well. Quite good to be able to herd goats into a corner. We thot we would try to train our dog to herd but with the mix we have, it was a disaster. Our dog likes to be chased and would just bark at them until they got mad and lunged at her. All she wanted to accomplish was playing chase tag with the goats and they dont understand that game at all. She is not allowed to bark at them or tease them and they get along most of the time now.


----------



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

I still think you would love a corgi.


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

I have an Aussie and a Corgi, also had a Aussie a few years ago, he was a great dog but definitely high energy and loved to chase/herd the goats. And yes they will run a goat to death if it gets out by itself. My new Aussie is just a puppy and I am definitely going to be on top of training with him so he doesn't develop bad habits with the goats. Our Corgi is awesome, doesn't bother the goats a bit, and is really calm and easy going, I love him.


----------



## Idahodreamer (Sep 19, 2009)

Thanks for all the great replies!!!  I think the horrible fact of life that clashes with everything is that I really love shaggy dogs. . . . .  I might have to get over that, it looks like, or fence in the part of our acreage that doesn't have burrs. . . . . I may have to go to dog training classes with my new puppy as well---- I haven't have a new dog in about 8 years so this is really exciting for me! I will think about the breeds you guys have mentioned and let you guys know what I decide!


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

Puppy classes are a great idea, especially with wanting a herding breed dog as they can be very good at turning things around and training their people instead of them being the ones being trained. And I have the same problem! I love longhaired dogs, huskies, keeshonds, australian shepherds, collies, etc. But luckily for me I love the bonding time of grooming them, so not a problem for me. =) I can't wait to hear about what you choose and to see your new puppy! Good luck.


----------

